

Another government employee, another private account, another crashed hard drive - notsony
http://www.wsj.com/articles/the-epas-own-email-problem-1440718297

======
notsony
Begs the question, what brand and model of hard drive is being procured that
is so unreliable? I don't want to buy them!

~~~
doubt_me
Western Digital

(obviously don't know, but I have had maybe 3 or 4 failed Segates in my entire
career and 50+ dead Western Digital drives)

